# 2 young neutered males-NE Ohio



## Bea414 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello, I am unfortunately going to have to rehome my two 5 month old neutered boys. Both are calm, lovable and squishy. One is a dumbo black self, the other is a top eared mink Berkshire. Asking a rehoming fee due to the neutering and I don't want them to go as feeders. I also have a new Martins cage that is available if needed. Asking $35 for both, $35 for the cage.


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Aw, I need a couple of squishy boys in my life. Driving to NYC any time soon?


----------

